# Fliegenschnur aus Seide



## bon_cremant (1. April 2007)

Hallo Flifi-gemeinde,

Ab und zu gibt`s in 3-2-1 .. Fliegenschnüre aus Seide (meist DT). Haben die einen echten Vorteil oder ist das Traditions-Schnick-Schnack ? ;+ 
Für die Antworten ein Dankeschön im voraus.#6 

Tight lines und eine geruhsame Karwoche!
Bon_Cremant


----------



## torsten nms (1. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenschnur aus Seide*

Hallo,
Seidenschnüre haben durchaus Ihre Daseinsberechtigung
lange Lebensdauer, kein Memory, vom Floater bis leichter Sinker
---> alles mit einer Leine !
aber natürlich spielt da auch ein gewisses Maß an Tradition  mit rein
guggsu hier  ---> Testbericht Seidenschnur von Phonix
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/phoenix.html
und hier von Terenzio
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/swissc01.html

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## bon_cremant (6. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenschnur aus Seide*

Thorsten,
vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis.
Auch wenn die Preise heftig sind - es macht aber, glaub ich, ein gutes Gefühl so eine Schnur zu werfen. Vielleicht habe ich mal die Gelegenheit.
Wo es die Thebault-Schnur gibt habe ich leider nicht gefunden.
Schöne Ostern und tight lines!
bon_cremant


----------



## polli (7. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenschnur aus Seide*

Im Moment sind welche in Ebay (phoenix).
Gruß Polli


----------



## bon_cremant (7. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenschnur aus Seide*

Danke für den Tip!
Habe ich aber auch schon gesehen - sind aber alles DT-Schnüre und ob man die trennen kann, um sie zu WF zu machen - ich weiß nicht so recht ... ;+  bei den Preisen hätte ich da schon Hemmungen.

Schöne Ostern !!!
bon_cremant


----------



## htp55 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenschnur aus Seide*

Zum Trennen sind die vermutlich zu schade/teuer. Außerdem werden aus einer halbierten DT eigentlich nur 2 Schußköpfe.#c


----------



## polli (8. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenschnur aus Seide*

Ich denke dass das ein Stilbruch ist.


----------



## Daniel1983 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenschnur aus Seide*

kauf dir doch lieber ne moderne schnur! würdmir sowas nicht kaufen, allein schon wegen der pflege ;-) bin von natur aus eher faul!

Mfg Daniel


----------



## polli (8. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenschnur aus Seide*

Naja, wenn man die Testberichte so liest, kann man schon auch ins Grübeln kommen.
Zusammen mit ner schönen Gesplissten..
Wenn ich mal (zu)viel Geld habe...


----------



## torsten nms (8. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenschnur aus Seide*



bon_cremant schrieb:


> sind aber alles DT-Schnüre und ob man die trennen kann, um sie zu WF zu machen



Hallo,
das hast Du doch nicht wirklich überlegt .. oder ?
da wäre eine moderne Leine sicher die bessere Wahl


@Polli --- genau --> back to the roots
        so hätte das was  :m   ( das nötige _Kleingeld_ vorausgesetzt)

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## bon_cremant (10. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenschnur aus Seide*

Hallo 
@ torsten 
Zerschneiden ? - Nein, nicht wirklich. Dies täte mir auch um die Arbeit leid, die (auch in dem Preis) in so einer Schnur steckt.

@ Polli / Torsten
So eine Schnur hat wirklich was von "roots" in sich.
Bei ebay ist die 5er für € 149 (Neu € 190) weggegangen.
Ich hab ein 5er Hardy(GEM-Smuggler)-Schmuckstück #t  - da hätte die sicher auch gepaßt - es muß nicht immer eine Gespliesste sein.

@Daniel
Du hast schon recht - für den PReis der einen, gibt´s 3-4 von Hardy, Vision oder etc. ...

Was die Pflege angeht soll (lt. Phoenix) das Ganze eher unproblematisch sein. Ich bin mir nicht einmal so sicher, ob man ein Trockner braucht.
Erst gestern habe ich die 12-er Orvis (vom Urlaub vor einem 3/4 Jahr) gereinigt - war (Dank dem hier bekannten und famosen Flyline-dressing) kein Problem - wäre mit dem Phoenix-Schnürchen vermutlich, nicht nur wegen des Salzwassers (halten die das überhaupt aus???), schon ein Problem gewesen.

Tight lines!
bon_cremant


----------



## polli (10. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenschnur aus Seide*



bon_cremant schrieb:


> @ Polli / Torsten
> So eine Schnur hat wirklich was von "roots" in sich.
> Bei ebay ist die 5er für € 149 (Neu € 190) weggegangen.
> Ich hab ein 5er Hardy(GEM-Smuggler)-Schmuckstück #t  - da hätte die sicher auch gepaßt - es muß nicht immer eine Gespliesste sein.
> ...



Na prima, passt doch|supergri 
Muß nicht gespließt sein, nur nicht dem Trend folgend eine überteuerte Glasrute..


----------



## Mr. Sprock (10. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenschnur aus Seide*

Das Zerschneiden von Seidenschnüren zwecks Herstellung von Schussköpfen halte ich auch für Stilbruch.

WF Seidenschnüre gibt es hier: http://www.jpthebault.com/


----------



## Farina (11. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenschnur aus Seide*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Das Zerschneiden von Seidenschnüren zwecks Herstellung von Schussköpfen halte ich auch für Stilbruch.
> 
> WF Seidenschnüre gibt es hier: http://www.jpthebault.com/


 
Danke für diesen Hinweis Thilo, es ist mehr als Stilbruch.

Mit einer Brunner-Rute incl. Seidenschnur an einem Hochgebirgsfluss zu fischen, ist eines der Größten Erlebnisse, dass man als Fliegenfischer haben kann.

Natürlich in Flecktarnhosen 

Farina


----------



## xxxxxx (11. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenschnur aus Seide*

Hallo


> Danke für diesen Hinweis Thilo, es ist mehr als Stilbruch.
> 
> Mit einer Brunner-Rute incl. Seidenschnur an einem Hochgebirgsfluss zu fischen, ist eines der Größten Erlebnisse, dass man als Fliegenfischer haben kann.
> 
> Natürlich in Flecktarnhosen


Also Farina,

Ich glaube das Du das mit den Flecktarnhosen doch evtl etwas zu eng siehst?
Ich trage auch Flecktarn, was ja bekannt ist.
Jedoch würde ich es als Stilbruch betrachten in der oben geschilderten Ausgangssituation eine derartige Hose zu tragen.
Es kommt immer auf die Gegebenheit(Umgebung)an, wo man eine FT-Hose tragen kann, und wo nicht.

So das musste ich mal klarstellen, damit wir weiterhin viel spass bei sticheln haben |bla: 

Gruß Marco


----------



## bon_cremant (13. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenschnur aus Seide*



polli schrieb:


> Na prima, passt doch|supergri
> Muß nicht gespließt sein, nur nicht dem Trend folgend eine überteuerte Glasrute..



... es soll ja Leute geben, die sich sowas zum Originalpreis kaufen (können), bei mir war`s ein Schnäppchen ... ätsch! ... deshalb freu ich mich auch heut noch so d`rüber ... und wenn Du mal von Opel auf BMW umgestiegen bist - es hat was!:q

Da wir hier ja dem Sozialneid nicht frönen , freun`wir uns doch einfach d`rüber, daß es das Fischen an sich ist, was uns Spass macht: egal ob mit Weidenruten, billigen bzw. teuern gläsernen oder gar den Bambusruten mit Seidenschnüren   ...

Tight lines
bon_cremant


----------



## torsten nms (13. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenschnur aus Seide*



bon_cremant schrieb:


> Da wir hier ja dem Sozialneid nicht frönen , freun`wir uns doch einfach d`rüber, daß es das Fischen an sich ist, was uns Spass macht: egal ob mit Weidenruten, billigen bzw. teuern gläsernen oder gar den Bambusruten mit Seidenschnüren   ...



genau ----> das isses .....#6  


Gruß
Torsten


----------

